# New...but not new.



## thenameisaimee (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey everyone, my names Aimee, obviously. haha. I'm from HalloweenForum.com but decided to check out this place too.

I'm 16 years old and i'm in 10-11th grade (homeschooled). I'm located in Orlando, Florida and every year my boyfriend, family, and I get together and turn our driveway into one of the most scariest places on our block. This year will be our third annual haunt, we are going to be advertising this year for a first, so we are hoping it goes well and we see a difference. Usually we get about 200-300 people a year. We are also trying out the donation box idea. I'm not expecting this to go as good because we have never done it before and people won't be caring around money on halloween. haha. But at least a little is something.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Good luck with the advertising. I think you will like it here.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hello non-new member.  Geez, another Floridian. There's lots of haunters down there, eh?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Aimee and welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Aimee, nice to see you here as well.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Yeah, welcome Aimee from another Florida haunter. WE ROCK!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Aimee.


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum. hope you have a good turnout


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

welcome :devil:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Aimee! Please post some pics of your haunt when you get a chance.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi Aimee!! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome and Howdy to the Forum


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum! Hard to compete with Universal Studios Halloween spread!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

welcome to your new home.....


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome from a fellow Floridian!


----------

